# Antibiotics to pass a drug test ?



## bigDbudhead (Dec 4, 2006)

Guys,

I have posted here on the cleansing formula from GNC, but I have heard a rumor that antibiotics can help you turn up negative.  Does anyone have any insight into this ?  By the way, the cleansing formula does work.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't know about antibiotics but distilled water will leach everything out of you, even vitamins and minerals.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 9, 2006)

bigDbudhead said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> I have posted here on the cleansing formula from GNC, but I have heard a rumor that antibiotics can help you turn up negative. Does anyone have any insight into this ? By the way, the cleansing formula does work.


*I'm a parapalegic and often have urinary tract infections and take antibiotics for them. When i wen't to take a urine test for a job i was told that the sample wouldn't be any good so they must do someting.  *


----------



## skunk (Dec 9, 2006)

tbg, what did they do?


----------

